# Good old A-plan



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Got confirmation of my policy today - £560 fully comp. 

R32 GTR, 29yr old, full no claims, no convictions (any more), parked on drive, etc etc

Many thanks to A-plan. Hope they come up trumps if I ever need THEM?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

BLOODY HELL that's cheap !!!! I'm with them, same age, same no claims, and mine is MUCH more.


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*thats silly cheap...*

just paid ,840.00 full comp, full mods (lots) the missus on 26years old,15,000 miles,5 years no claims , age 31, 3 points(ts10)

don't think thats to bad??

mark


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow, that's sooo cheap. My insurance is due in November, so i will be calling A-Plan for a quote...


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I think they take a lot of your previous cars into account:

400bhp Cosworth
350bhp Cosworth
185bhp RS turbo, etc etc. 

It also seemed to make a bit of a difference when I mentioned I was a GTROC member
(wow, if ever there was a plug to get more members, eh?? lol).

Got a tracking system fitted, too. Maybe it's down to the postcode also??

I'm certainly not moaning at the price


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*postcode does have a lot to*

do with it, and also garage. mine isn't at the moment.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Use A plan myself,there always very fairly priced!
The down side being the excess £500,on a group 20 car.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

A-Plan couldn't get near my quote from Competition Car Insurance, and I get 4 free track days


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Liverpool Victoria gave me a renewal quote that was over 30% up on last year, for no reason, at nearly £900 !  

I gave A Plan a call & now I'm with them for £700......


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

A-Plan - 25year old - R32 GTR - & 8 years NCB - Value of car = £9700 - 28 day ban SP30 - previous cars - Golf GTi 16v, Polo TDI, Starlet GT TUrbo and Pulsar GTiR - quote = £1000 FC on the nose.

Cheapest before that was £1221 from Tesco


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have a number for them Competition Car insurance.. I'm currently with A-plan and need to renew shortly. 



kenan said:


> A-Plan couldn't get near my quote from Competition Car Insurance, and I get 4 free track days


I've been paying 600 on my 32 GTR fully comp with my girlfriend as a named driver, she's 26. It cost's more for my girlfriend to insure her golf gti! ..


----------



## uk_skyman (Apr 6, 2002)

Competition Car Insurance
THB Egger Lawson
72 Maid Marian Way
Nottingham
NG1 6BJ 

Telephone: 0115 941 5255


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Interesting discussion. I am moving my mondeo 16 valve to A plan as it is about £80 cheaper than Tett Hamilton that I was with previously. 
I am expecting to move my GTR from Competition car insurance to A-plan in February as their quote is cheaper and they give discount for having both cars with them. I am aiming to save about £330 on both.
I asked Competition Car Insurance why I have never been given free track day insurance. They said that it was given on sport car insurance and mine was competition car insurance instead Also they will be stopping doing the free trackday insurance soon. And they don't cover 'normal' cars anymore so they would not cover both of my cars together like A-plan will.
A plan, here I come


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Daz said:


> BLOODY HELL that's cheap !!!! I'm with them, same age, same no claims, and mine is MUCH more.


Ditto. But then I do live oop norf.

...where we have fewer exploding fuel depots....


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

A Plan quoted me £555.00 ,Age 40 ,3 points sp30 ,mods= Ex,HKS air filers,17"wheels (Decat NOT DONE YET),R32 gtr, f/n/c with p/n/c 6k year miles ,in a garage ,worth 7.5K, is that good?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

hi guys

I'm 29 with a fresh heap of 3points thanks to some dick who thought he'd have me for 34mph - what a tosser.
anyhow - I've been quoted nearly 2k from the likes of Admiral and wotnot - I've been with admiral on my tatty escort and they've been rodgering me for nearly 700quid a yr 3rd party?!!  I'm def gonna try out A-plan and comp car insurance and see what they offer - glad I checked this site out. (I'm looking to pickup a r33 single turbo ..gts-t is it? ...in the new yr anyhow)

ps: my R34 GTR vs Sierra Cosworth animation work in progress here (7.5mb quicktime mov)
http://www.savefile.com/projects/606404


----------

